# Wireess Problem

## coolone

I got a usb D-link DWA-140 wireless adapter . i am sure i got it works, but the problem is the I cannot get on the internet

whenever i boot up the wireless device, i got some error information, the following is the error information

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok

]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                    

 [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok

]

 *     Backgrounding ...

seems i can get the wireless device on, i can ping myself, but cannot get

through to the server.

ping 192.168.1.106

PING 192.168.1.106 (192.168.1.106) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.106: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.026 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.106: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.023 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.106: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.025 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.106: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.106: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms

^C

--- 192.168.1.106 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.023/0.024/0.026/0.004 ms

-------------------

but i cannot ping through   192.168.1.1

localhost ~ # ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.106 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.106 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.106 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

-------------------------

if i disable wpa_supplicant

vi /etc/conf.d/net

#modules=("wpa_supplicant")

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.111 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

seems i can get wlan0 on without error

 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok

]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "Gsker" at  12:3E:E8:Y9:HB:01  

 *     in auto mode on channel 8 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     192.168.1.111                                                      [ ok

]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.1.1 ...                                        [ ok

]

this is my wpa_supplicant.conf 

vi /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

network={

        ssid="Gsker"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="DFSERE223412EDFE"

}

arp

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask           

Iface

192.168.1.1                      (incomplete)                             

wlan0

 netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0

I am wondering if i disable wireless-tool (wpa_supplicant)will the wlan0 work?

i dont think the problem from the driver, may be from the system.. not sure

yet.

thanks a lot. 

----------------------------------

seems i cannot get 192.168.1.1

could someone help?

----------

## dmpogo

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" 

wpa_supplicant, I suspect,  should have explicit option that points to its configuration file. I don't remember its name, something

like 

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext   -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

----------

## coolone

thank you dmpogo

i changed that line like what you pointed, but still doesnt work.

How can i get rid of wpa-supplicant and set wireless manually ?

----------

## dmpogo

 *coolone wrote:*   

> thank you dmpogo
> 
> i changed that line like what you pointed, but still doesnt work.
> 
> How can i get rid of wpa-supplicant and set wireless manually ?

 

if you have 

# modules=("wpa_supplicant") 

commented out, wpa-supplicant will not be used.

----------

## coolone

actually, i commented out..

----------

